# Reicht dieser Rechner für aktuelle Spiele?



## Taken23541 (19. Oktober 2014)

*Reicht dieser Rechner für aktuelle Spiele?*

Hallo,

habe im Internet einen Rechner gefunden der mich vom Preis sehr anspricht und sich für mich eigentlich gut anhört. Kenne mich allerdings so gut wie gar nicht aus und wollte deswegen mal hier fragen, ob ich mit diesem PC aktuelle Spiele auf mittleren Einstellungen spielen kann... Link ist http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/MEDION-ERAZER-A101000,48353,462768,1547349.html?langId=-3


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

aktuelle Spiele auf mittleren Einstellungen könnte der Rechner durchaus packen, wenngleich man bei anspruchsvollen Titeln schon deutliche Abstriche machen muss. Leider bietet der Rechner, den du dir da herausgesucht hast, aber kein besonders gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Allgemein sind Desktop-PCs bei Media Markt so gut wie immer überteuert. Die bessere Alternative: Lass dir deinen PC individuell zusammenstellen. Bei Hardwareversand beispielsweise kannst du dir alle Komponenten selbst aussuchen und den Rechner für 30€ zusammenbauen und liefern lassen.

Was die genaue Zusammenstellung angeht, kannst du dich z.B. an diesem Thread orientieren: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...die-wette-gilt-allround-pc-fuer-500-euro.html Da geht es zwar um Konfigurationen bis 500€, aber mit Windows-Lizenz, Zusammenbau und Versand bist du dann fast bei den 600€ des Media-Markt-Rechners angekommen (ich habe jetzt einfach mal angenommen, dass das dein ungefähres Budget ist). Wenn du das möchtest, wird sich aber garantiert auch noch mal jemand hier die Zeit nehmen und individuell was für dich zusammenstellen.

Zum Vergleich: Die im anderen Thread erwähnte Grafikkarte R9 270X hat ca. 50% mehr Leistung als die GTX 750 vom Media-Markt-PC, die weiter unten genannte R9 280 legt noch mal 20% drauf. Auch auf CPU-Seite sind sowohl der i3-4150 als auch der FX-6100 dem A10-7800 überlegen.


----------



## Taken23541 (19. Oktober 2014)

Das Ding ist halt, dass ich den Rechner auf Finanzierung kaufen muss. Würde der Rechner denn für Black Ops 2 auf mittleren Einstellungen reichen? Das ist mir eigentlich so das wichtigste


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst auch bei hardewareversand auf Finanzierung kaufen, und fall bloß nicht auf das "0%" bei MediaMarkt rein - wenn Du 0% Zinsen auf einen 600€-PC zahlst, der selber zusammengestellt bei hardwareversand billiger wäre, dann zahlst Du effektiv ja fett drauf - zB ein ca gleichstarker PC würde bei hardwareversand.de nur maximal 550€ mit Windows kosten - da zahlst Du also bei MM mindestens 10% drauf. Bzw.  wenn Du die 600€ bei hardwareversand ausreizt, dann bekommst Du für 600€ ganz einfach auch viel mehr Leistung als beim MediaMarkt-PC 

Auf wie viele Raten wolltest Du es denn verteilen? Ich glaub nämlich, dass bei hardwareversand bis zu12 Monate Ratenzahlung auch 0% haben. Bei zB 18 oder 24 Monaten sind es knapp 10% Jahreszins


----------



## iPol0nski (19. Oktober 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was die genaue Zusammenstellung angeht, kannst du dich z.B. an diesem Thread orientieren: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...die-wette-gilt-allround-pc-fuer-500-euro.html Da geht es zwar um Konfigurationen bis 500€, aber mit Windows-Lizenz, Zusammenbau und Versand bist du dann fast bei den 600€ des Media-Markt-Rechners angekommen (ich habe jetzt einfach mal angenommen, dass das dein ungefähres Budget ist). Wenn du das möchtest, wird sich aber garantiert auch noch mal jemand hier die Zeit nehmen und individuell was für dich zusammenstellen.


Wenn man einen PC auf Basis dieses Threads bauen würde für ca.600€ würde ich statt dem i3 einen i5 einbauen > Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland < und vielleicht noch nen billigen CPU Kühler > Arctic Freezer 13 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland < dann würde man die 600€ gut ausreizen und du könntest selbst aktuelle Spiele auf hohen bis sehr hohen Details Spielen!


----------



## Taken23541 (19. Oktober 2014)

Es geht mir ja eigentlich darum, dass ich einen PC habe, auf dem ich aktuelle Spiele auf mittleren Einstellungen spielen kann. Und der Rechner darf maximal 25 Euro im Monat kosten! Macht doch mal ein paar Vorschläge, welcher PC für 25 Euro im Monat gut ist


----------



## iPol0nski (19. Oktober 2014)

25€ im Monat ist doch ein knappes Buget! Aber ich glaube nicht das du mit dem Mediamarkt PC glücklich werden wirst... Was hast du denn im Moment für eine Hardware? Vielleicht lohnt sich aufrüsten eher als neukaufen bei 25€ im Monat


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Oktober 2014)

25€ im Monat ist schon arg knapp. Sei dir auch dessen bewusst, dass du damit ziemlich lange abbezahlst. Bis der Rechner dann in ca 2 jahren wirklich dein eigen ist, musst du für aktuelle spiele schon wieder neue Hardware anschaffen - vor allem da du dich ja mit den angepeilten 500-600 Euro für ein komplettes system am unteren Ende der spiele tauglichen Skala bewegst. 

Von dem monatlichen budget ausgehend nehme ich an, dass du Schüler oder student bist. Überleg dir gut ob du dich wirklich verschulden willst, für einen PC! Es ergibt mehr sinn noch ein wenig zu verzichten und zu sparen, bzw einen Nebenjob anzunehmen und davon den Rechner zu finanzieren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2014)

Taken23541 schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja eigentlich darum, dass ich einen PC habe, auf dem ich aktuelle Spiele auf mittleren Einstellungen spielen kann. Und der Rechner darf maximal 25 Euro im Monat kosten! Macht doch mal ein paar Vorschläge, welcher PC für 25 Euro im Monat gut ist



24 Monate zu 25€, das reicht für einen PC bei Hardwareversand, der OHNE Finanzierung 550€ kostet. 

Mein Tipp wäre, wenn es wirklich 25€ über 2 Jahre sein MÜSSEN:
CPU Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Board MSI H87M-E35 (7846-004R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil Thermaltake Smart SE 530W ATX 2.3 (SPS-530MPCBEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse Xigmatek Mach Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatte Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
DVD-Brenner Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Windows Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das sind 440€ mit Zusammenbau und Versand. Dann reicht es noch für diese Grafikkarte Gigabyte Radeon R7 260X WindForce 2X OC Rev 2.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R726XWF2-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und du bist bei 550€, das kannst Du bei hardwareversand dann mit 25€/Monat über 24 Monate finanzieren. Wenn Du nur 3€ mehr pro Monat investierst, wäre direkt diese Grafikkarte drin Sapphire Radeon R9 270 Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11220-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  damit laufen Spiele 40% direkt schneller!

Bei hardwareversand sind die Produkte günstiger, wenn Du über den Preisvergleich-Link gehst - also die Sachen einzeln über meine Links aufrufen, in den Warenkorb legen und am Schluss bei hardwareversand dann noch links im Menü bei "Service" den "Rechner-Zusammenbau" mit in den Warenkorb legen. 


Wenn Du es in 12 Monaten schaffst mit der Zahlung, würden keine Zinsen anfallen - da sparst Du ca 50€. Dann könntest Du auch ziemlich sicher die bessere Karte nehmen. Kannst Du nicht zB zu Weihnachten etwas Geld "wünschen", was du dann zum Abzahlen verwenden kannst?  Oder das Geld bei Eltern/Verwandten leihen, die dafür keine Zinsen sehen wollen? 

Wenn man sich 100% sicher ist, die Raten zahlen zu können, wäre sogar das Nutzen seines Dispo-Kredites keine schlechte Wahl - da sind die Zinsen zwar höher als beim Finanzieren, aber dafür geht Dein Minus ja immer weiter zurück, d.h. Du zahlst nach zB 8 Monaten nicht mehr auf 600€ die Zinsen, sondern nur noch auf 400€, und zudem bist du sicher immer wieder mal nur an den letzten Tages des Monats im Minus. Und wenn du mal was geschenkt bekommst oder "unerwartet" durch nen Job mal an Geld kommst, ist dein Konto vlt schon viel früher auch den ganzen Monat über nicht mehr im Minus, als du denkst. Fall Du keinen Dispo hast, würde es mit einer Finanzierung eh schwer werden, da du die eigentlich nur mit einem halbwegs festen Einkommen bekommst


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde Hardware nie finanzieren.  Erst recht nicht über 2 Jahre oder noch länger. Da lieber sparen und bar bezahlen.


----------



## iPol0nski (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich Stimme Michael zu...insbesondere da deine Hardware bei dem Buget nach 2 Jahren total veraltet ist! Spar lieber etwas Geld an statt ihn zu finanzieren


----------



## Taken23541 (20. Oktober 2014)

Aufrüsten geht schlecht, habe ein Notebook welcher gerade mal so Minecraft packt


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2014)

Vlt. musst Du doch lieber bis Weihnachten warten?


----------



## Tillurator (27. Oktober 2014)

Stimme Herbboy zu ... Nebenjob machen oder warten
aber Hardware (Komplettrechner) niemals auf Raten zahlen, der preisverfall ist so stark in dieser branche das du dich nachher nur noch ärgerst


----------

